# Comfortable nato straps



## No time to tell (Jun 6, 2021)

I have a few recent military watches and I've never got on very well with nato straps.

my gen1 Raf Seiko has a leather dress watch strap because of this predicament.

my gen 2 is on my wrist for the first time in years, I've got it on a perlon strap which is surprisingly comfortable.

what do people find are the best options and where do you get them from?


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Have a look at the Haveston Corps Canvas straps, single pull through strap, with the second keeper sewn in but adjustable I am no big fan of NATO straps but these are superb IMO.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

A couple of more pictures .


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Another yes for proper canvas.

My preference are these,

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20mm-1pc-Canvas-WWII-Vintage-Army-nato-RAF-Pilot-Military-watch-band-IW-SUISSE/181118360562?

import taxes etc may apply.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Or there is always the elasticated option, have a look at the Nick Mankey Design Hook Strap. Plenty of colour options and now available for fixed bar watches. There is quite a long wait for these but made to your specifications and cheaper than the Erikas.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

CNS and Watchbands (formerly CheapestNatoStraps) adjustable single-pass are quite comfortable. Adjustment may be a bit tricky and they're not recommended for over 7 inch wrists.


----------

